# Redwood burl vase



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2019)

I got this big chunk of redwood burl from someone on here a few years ago. I forgot about it until this past weekend when I was cleaning up some stuff in the shop... wonder what else I’ve forgotten about?

About 16” tall and finished with Minwax antique oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 20 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## drycreek (Jun 10, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2019)

Very cool doc. That shape is very pleasing. 
How far down did you go in hollowing it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2019)

Dang Doc, that is spectacular, really like it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 10, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool doc. That shape is very pleasing.
> How far down did you go in hollowing it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 10, 2019)

Very cool. Love all the eyes in that redwood burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 10, 2019)

Very nice. Just started my 1st rw burl, it's fun to turn and looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2019)

What a beauty! Incredible shape! Love it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 10, 2019)

No matter how much I clean my shop I never come up with a prize like that. Great piece, Doc! You’ve done that wood justice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool doc. That shape is very pleasing.
> How far down did you go in hollowing it?





jasonb said:


>



I drilled it out with a 1 3/8” forstner bit about 13-14” deep. It’s basically a big arse weed pot! The wood is so lightweight that I wanted to keep some mass in the bottom as this is destined to have some kind of dry/faux flower arrangement.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 11, 2019)

That is a cool vase.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2019)

Beautiful wood and use of it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 13, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I got this big chunk of redwood burl from someone on here a few years ago. I forgot about it until this past weekend when I was cleaning up some stuff in the shop... wonder what else I’ve forgotten about?
> 
> About 16” tall and finished with Minwax antique oil.
> 
> View attachment 167239


That is absolutely beautiful! I really love that form!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 13, 2019)

She's a beauty doc! How could you forget about a piece of wood like that?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 13, 2019)

Outstanding, Doc! But, I agree with Barry - how could you forget that you had a piece of wood like there?!?!?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 13, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> How could you forget about a piece of wood like that?





Sprung said:


> But, I agree with Barry - how could you forget that you had a piece of wood like there?!?!?



I’m short, it was on the back of a top shelf, and my gray matter doesn’t seem to work like it used to!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh crap! - that's drop dead sexy gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

Great piece! The shape is certainly appealing & the display of eyes==spot on.
I have several pieces of wood salted/stored in my shop---most there because I was waiting to either develop the skill needed or just 'cuz I didn't have the right tool----yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 26, 2020)

Wow man I must say that is a great turning. Love the wood and great shape for that Lacey red wood burl. I will be hoping to do something like that one day!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 26, 2020)

Very beautiful vase. Those are the type of turnings I dream of doing. Hope I live long enough to achieve my dreams.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 27, 2020)

Nicely done, great shape and well balanced. Justice to the wood. Eye candy for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 27, 2020)

Doc you nailed it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, Doc, in my humble opinion, that’s kinda ...spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm sure A. Blackburn would be proud...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

Wow, yea, what they said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 28, 2020)

Beautifully done!

Would you happen to have any pics of it on the lathe? Or mind a quick explanation of how you mounted, then reversed it? The top, natural edge is fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Beautifully done!
> 
> Would you happen to have any pics of it on the lathe? Or mind a quick explanation of how you mounted, then reversed it? The top, natural edge is fantastic!




I didn’t take any action shots, but I think I reversed this piece using another vase shaped scrap that the top would fit into... then brought up the tailstock into the tenon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

